# Keine EEG-Umlage: Strompreis soll ab Juli sinken



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Keine EEG-Umlage: Strompreis soll ab Juli sinken*

					Wie die Ampel-Bundesregierung erklärt hat, soll ab Juli der Strompreis für alle Haushalte und alle Unternehmen in Deutschland sinken. Grund ist die Abschaffung der EEG-Umlage. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Keine EEG-Umlage: Strompreis soll ab Juli sinken*


----------



## Schori (24. Februar 2022)

Im besten Fall steigt der Preis nicht weiter.


----------



## Andrej (24. Februar 2022)

Nach dem heutigen Tag, sind solche Aussagen sehr wage!


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Februar 2022)

Am arsch, bei mir gab's die Erhöhung zum 1.4.auf von 28 auf 33 Cent. Kündigen? Ja gerne! Neue Verträge gibt's ab 36 Cent und doppelter Grundgebühr. Dank an die Grünen ökofaschisten.... aber scheinbar wurden die ja gewählt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Februar 2022)

Ich schlage vor, die AKWs am Netz zu lassen. Wir werden diese noch brauchen ! Ach ja und die Kohle-KW auch !


----------



## Schori (24. Februar 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Am arsch, bei mir gab's die Erhöhung zum 1.4.auf von 28 auf 33 Cent. Kündigen? Ja gerne! Neue Verträge gibt's ab 36 Cent und doppelter Grundgebühr. Dank an die Grünen ökofaschisten.... aber scheinbar wurden die ja gewählt.


Die aktuelle Regierung hat keine "Schuld" an der aktuellen Lage. Hätte die GroKo den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht, über die letzte Dekade, systematisch blockiert wäre Deutschland heute nicht so extrem abhängig von fossilen Energien. Den Ausstieg aus den alten Technologien wurde ebenfalls von der GroKo beschlossen.
Zusätzlich liegt es am Nach-Corona-Boom, dass die Energie so teuer wurde.
Alles auf die grünen zu schieben ist schlicht falsch.

Auch die AKWs würden kaum etwas daran ändern. Atomstrom ist der teuerste überhaupt und trägt in Deutschland kaum zur Stromproduktion bei.

Wenn man in Deutschland günstigen Strom will führt nachweislich kein Weg an Wind- und Solarsteom vorbei.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2022)

Dem wiederspreche ich. Atomstrom ist nur dann teuer, wenn man den Aufbau und die Endlager mit einbeziehen sollte. Die AKWs gibts aber schon. Diese Kosten sind bereits drin. In den Aufbau des Solarstromnetzes wird komischerweise aber nicht der Rückbau der AKWs mit einbezogen. 

Auch liest sich dein Beitrag so als gäbe es nur entweder oder. Er meinte, so denke ich aber dass die bestehenden AKWs zusätzlich bleiben sollten und da bin ich bei ihm. 2025 ist das erste Versuchsobjekt fertig um aus dem Atommüll sauberen Strom zu gewinnen. Zumindest so lange hätte man warten dürfen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regierung hat keine "Schuld" an der aktuellen Lage. Hätte die GroKo den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht, über die letzte Dekade, systematisch blockiert wäre Deutschland heute nicht so extrem abhängig von fossilen Energien. Den Ausstieg aus den alten Technologien wurde ebenfalls von der GroKo beschlossen.
> Zusätzlich liegt es am Nach-Corona-Boom, dass die Energie so teuer wurde.
> Alles auf die grünen zu schieben ist schlicht falsch.
> 
> ...


Ich lach mich schlapp. AKWs würden kaum etwas ändern? Atomstrom ist der teuerste überhaupt? Glaubst du tatsächlich was du von dir gibst oder warst Freitags auch nicht in der schule und weißt es nicht besser?

@Cleriker, bei ökostrom wird sowieso nicht von vorne bis hinten berechnet....sonst gäbe es dafür keine Berechtigung.  Der Strom wird halt im Netz gespeichert, Kobalt kommt vom Kobold und Solar gibt's 24h am Tag... wobei das alles gar nicht schlimm ist. Der Verbrauch wir ja in Gigabyte berechnet und davon hab ich immer mehrere in Festplatten, die werden nichtmal weniger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2022)

Atomstrom ist auch sehr teuer, wenn man alle Kosten einberechnet. Nur ist der halt verhältnismäßig stabil gegenüber Wind oder Solar. Man könnte die Energie zwar speichern, aber große Stauseen wird es hier nicht geben und kleine Hausakkus sind momentan nicht rentabel für den Betreiber.
Würde man da die Hauseigentümer passend vergüten würden sich viele sowas ins Haus stellen und man hätte auch da mehr Versorgungssicherheit.


----------



## Schori (24. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem wiederspreche ich. Atomstrom ist nur dann teuer, wenn man den Aufbau und die Endlager mit einbeziehen sollte. Die AKWs gibts aber schon. Diese Kosten sind bereits drin. In den Aufbau des Solarstromnetzes wird komischerweise aber nicht der Rückbau der AKWs mit einbezogen.
> 
> Auch liest sich dein Beitrag so als gäbe es nur entweder oder. Er meinte, so denke ich aber dass die bestehenden AKWs zusätzlich bleiben sollten und da bin ich bei ihm. 2025 ist das erste Versuchsobjekt fertig um aus dem Atommüll sauberen Strom zu gewinnen. Zumindest so lange hätte man warten dürfen.


Entweder rechnet man alles rein oder man lässt es komplett. Die aktuellen AKWs weiter zu nutzen wäre auf den ersten Blick vllt. logisch, ist  aber nicht rentabel. Ansonsten würden die Energiekonzerne alles dafür tun und wenn die es wirklich wollten würde die Regierung auch springen.

Bis der Versuchsreaktor Marktreife hat, vorrausgesetzt er liefert auch entsprechende Ergebnisse, und gebaut werden kann gehen locker 20 Jahre ins Land. Wenn nicht sogar noch länger. Soll man bis dahin so tun als gäbe es keinen Klimawandel und hoffen, dass es die AKWs rumreißen?



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp. AKWs würden kaum etwas ändern? Atomstrom ist der teuerste überhaupt? Glaubst du tatsächlich was du von dir gibst oder warst Freitags auch nicht in der schule und weißt es nicht besser?


Atomstrom macht in Deutschland ca 11% aus und ist sauteuer im Vergleich zu den anderen Energieträgern. Das ist Fakt. Gibt genug Infos dazu im Netz.
Wenn der Klimawandel zu meiner Schulzeit schon so ein Thema gewesen wäre, hatte ich die Schule ebenso geschwänzt und wäre Demonstrieren gegangen. Leider hat uns und auch dem Rest der westlichen Welt damals das Bewusstsein hierfür noch gefehlt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Die aktuellen AKWs weiter zu nutzen wäre auf den ersten Blick vllt. logisch, ist aber nicht rentabel.


Um da kurz was zu zu sagen: Selbst wenn man wollte könnte man die AKWs nicht weiter betreiben da die über Jahre laufenden Abschaltvorgänge lange beschlossen/durchgezogen sind (man kann beispielsweise nicht so einfach sagen och nö ich lass laufen ich geh um die Ecke noch ein paar neue Brennstäbe kaufen dafür). Die Nummer ist für Deutschland durch, das wurde in der Zeit nach Fukushima endgültig beschlossen.

Aber zum Thema: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der noch vorhandene Teil der EEG-Umlage am Strompreis so in der Größenordnung von 3-4 cent? Das ist gut gemeint, wird aber am Gesamtproblem wenig ändern, selbst dann nicht, wenn die Betreiber (von mir unerwarteterweise...) die Ersparnis tatsächlich komplett an den Endkunden weitergeben sollten.

Persönlich ist der Strompreis aktuell sogar noch meine kleinste Sorge in der Energiekrise - denn im Gegensatz zu Öl und Benzin das ich benötige und das massiv teurer geworden ist ist mein Strom sogar BILLIGER geworden! Dieses eine Mal hatte ich tatsächlich einen Vorteil, jahrzehntelang beim Grundversorger Stammkunde zu sein und nicht wie viele Bekannte jedes Jahr von einem zum anderen zu springen wos dann nochmal 50€ zu sparen gibt. Letztere bekommen jetzt Angebote von minimum 40 cent/kWh aufwärts während ich wieder unter 30 cent gefallen bin für 2022.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (24. Februar 2022)

Bis dahin sind die Strompreise weiter gestiegen und die wegfallende EEG ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein...


----------



## Pu244 (24. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regierung hat keine "Schuld" an der aktuellen Lage.



Die aktuelle Regierung nicht, die Parteien schon. Wobei wir die FDP da mal ausnehmen können.



Schori schrieb:


> Hätte die GroKo den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht, über die letzte Dekade, systematisch blockiert wäre Deutschland heute nicht so extrem abhängig von fossilen Energien.



Dann wäre der Strom noch viel, viel teurer, als er heute schon ist.



Schori schrieb:


> Den Ausstieg aus den alten Technologien wurde ebenfalls von der GroKo beschlossen.



Ein Fehler, Kernkraft wäre die Lösung gewesen.



Schori schrieb:


> Alles auf die grünen zu schieben ist schlicht falsch.



Nicht alles, aber sie sind die Hauptschuldigen.



Schori schrieb:


> Auch die AKWs würden kaum etwas daran ändern. Atomstrom ist der teuerste überhaupt und trägt in Deutschland kaum zur Stromproduktion bei.



1: Blödsinn, da werden irgendwelche Märchenabgaben herangezogen, die man sonst von keiner Industrie erwartet.
2: 12,5% sind also "kaum"? Gut, dann brauchen wir den ganzen Verkehrssektor und die Landwirtschaft nicht mehr berücksichtigen, denn die tragen auch "kaum" zum CO2 Ausstoß bei.
3: waren es schonmal 33% und man hätte ausbauen können.



Schori schrieb:


> Wenn man in Deutschland günstigen Strom will führt nachweislich kein Weg an Wind- und Solarsteom vorbei.



Der Strom ist nur günstig, wenn man die Speicherung und die Stromtrassen wegläßt. Alleine die Stromtrasse nach Bayern (mit 4GW) kostet 10 Mrd, Tendenz stark steigend. Davon hätte man sich auch zwei moderne Kernkraftwerke, mit 3,4GW Leistung kaufen können und der Strom ist bei der Trasse nichtmal erzeugtoder gespeichert, das kommt noch extra drauf.

Komisch, bei der bösen Atomkraft müssen irgendwelche Märchenkosten oben drauf, aber bei den Erneuerbaren wird alles weggelassen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem wiederspreche ich. Atomstrom ist nur dann teuer, wenn man den Aufbau und die Endlager mit einbeziehen sollte.



Ein Endlager ist verhältnismäßig billig. Die Finnen rechnen mit 5 Mrd € und das ist auch realistisch (wenn man nicht so dumm ist, wie wir Deutschen und das Zeug in ein absaufendes Bergwerk kippt und sich wundert, dass der Müll dann nass wird).

Ach ja: ein Endlager braucht man als HiTech Land so oder so, für Industrie, Medizin und Forschung.



Schori schrieb:


> Ansonsten würden die Energiekonzerne alles dafür tun und wenn die es wirklich wollten würde die Regierung auch springen.



Ich habe auch einige Zeit gebraucht, um zu verstehen, warum die Industrie ihre Goldesel nicht haben möchte.

Hintergrund ist, dass die sogenannten Atomkonzerne eine Entschädigung von über 22 Mrd € (das sind über 250€ pro Nase) zugesprochen bekommen haben. Das Geld ist längst verplant und investiert oder an die Aktionäre ausgeschüttet. Würden nun die Laufzeiten für die letzten 6 Reaktoren um 10 Jahre verlängert, so müßten sie die Entschädigung voll zurückzahlen, er im 11 Jahr würden sie überhaupt damit Gewinn machen.

Man kann also gut verstehen, dass die bösen Konzerne keine Lust haben, das Geld ehrlich zu verdienen, sondern lieber den Steuerzahler blechen lassen.



Schori schrieb:


> Bis der Versuchsreaktor Marktreife hat, vorrausgesetzt er liefert auch entsprechende Ergebnisse, und gebaut werden kann gehen locker 20 Jahre ins Land.



China schafft es seine Reaktoren in unter 5 Jahren ans Netz zu bringen.



Schori schrieb:


> Wenn nicht sogar noch länger. Soll man bis dahin so tun als gäbe es keinen Klimawandel und hoffen, dass es die AKWs rumreißen?



Ist es eine Alternative, den selben Vollpfosten, die schon in den letzten 20 Jahren versagt haben, nochmal die gleiche Zeit einzuräumen?

Und wenn die dann wieder versagt haben, sollen wir ihnen dann nochmal 40 Jahre geben?

Dann haben wir 2080. Da können wir ja gleich Fusionskraftewerke in Auftrag geben

Ich erinnere mich, was Jürgen Trittin damals schönes versprochen hat: die EEG Umlage wird auf 1-2 Cent steigen, danach finanzieren sich die Erneuerbaren von selbst, setzen sich durch und dann sinkt der Strompreis wieder. Es wurden niedrigere Strompreise und 100% Erneuerbare versprochen.

Wie sieht die Realität aus?

Die Strompreise sind, inflationsbereinigt, fast drei mal so hoch wie damals und der Zubau der Erneuerbaren beträgt etwa ein Drittel des Stromverbrauchs, es wurde also das ersetzt, was durch den Atomausstieg weggefallen ist.

In dem Tempo dauert es wohl nochmal 180-200 Jahre, bis wir am Ziel sind.



Schori schrieb:


> Atomstrom macht in Deutschland ca 11% aus und ist sauteuer im Vergleich zu den anderen Energieträgern.



Das ist eine gigantische Menge und nein, er ist nicht teuer, das sind irgendwelche ausgedachten Kosten, die draufgeschlagen werden.



Schori schrieb:


> Das ist Fakt. Gibt genug Infos dazu im Netz.



Das sind alternative Fakten und davon gibt es leider recht viele im Netz.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Soll man bis dahin so tun als gäbe es keinen
> Wenn der Klimawandel zu meiner Schulzeit schon so ein Thema gewesen wäre, hatte ich die Schule ebenso geschwänzt und wäre Demonstrieren gegangen. Leider hat uns und auch dem Rest der westlichen Welt damals das Bewusstsein hierfür noch gefehlt.


Schule schwänzen, demonstrieren, die böse westliche Welt. Damit ist schon alles gesagt.

Versuchs doch mal im innovativen Osten. Da sind alternative Fakten gerade groß angesagt. Die kannst du da auch gerne im Internet nachlesen


----------



## DasPaul (24. Februar 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> aber scheinbar wurden die ja gewählt.



Wird uns gerne weis gemacht. Schau Dir die Zahlen einmal an, wie viele (eher wenige) und wer tatsächlich die Grünen gewählt haben. Ein paar Millionen in einem Land mit 80+ Millionen Einwohnern. 



Schori schrieb:


> Hätte die GroKo den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht, über die letzte Dekade, systematisch blockiert wäre Deutschland heute nicht so extrem abhängig von fossilen Energien. Den Ausstieg aus den alten Technologien wurde ebenfalls von der GroKo beschlossen.



Genau, weil erneuerbare bisher die Grundlast auch so gut stemmen können. Sie sind ja schließlich nicht volatil o.ä. Gas ist anschließend die Lösung, weil klimafreundlich... Wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt, kommt man aus dem Lachen (oder Kot...) nicht mehr raus.



Schori schrieb:


> Atomstrom ist der teuerste überhaupt und trägt in Deutschland kaum zur Stromproduktion bei.



Ersteres stimmt schlicht nicht, und wenn nur noch ein paar Meiler aktiv sind, was erwartest Du für einen Anteil an der Stromproduktion? Mit drei Eiern kann man keine Kuchen für eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft backen, noch nicht einmal im engsten Kreis. Die Lösung ist dann Eier aus Frankreich kaufen, das die dann natürlich teurer sind, kommt Deiner Argumentation entgegen.

----

Und nein, der Strompreis sinkt nicht. Wenn ein Preis erst um 20 - 30% steigt, anschließend wieder um ein paar Prozent fällt, steigt er trotzdem. Statistiken legen nicht ohne Grund bestimmte Zeiträume (meist ein Jahr) zur Grunde.

Bald 20% in Armut oder an der Armutsgrenze lebenden Personen in Deutschland reichen noch nicht. Da kürzt die Regierung faktisch  lieber noch real in hohem Maße an den niedrigen Sätzen herum, selbst wenn das BVG schon lange beschlossen hat, so geht es nicht, tut endlich was. Ich sehe nicht, dass die Grünen das interessiert, ganz im Gegenteil, die sind wie immer wenn sie in der Regierung sind, auf Kurs. Man hat ja schließlich die anderen Parteien als Ausrede (wir wollen doch, die aber nicht und vice versa) Kein Rückgrad, alles wie gehabt. Grundgesetz? Interessiert sie nicht, ebenso wenig wie die anderen Parteien. Und nach der Legislatur, gibt es dann die Posten in den ungrünen Aufsichtsräten. Herr Fischer hat diesbezüglich schon einmal das Lehrmaterial bereit gestellt, ob unsere derzeitige politische Elite (*hust*) allerdings überhaupt noch dafür taugt, bezweifele ich stark.

Erst wenn 50% nicht mehr wissen, wie sie die nächste Mahlzeit bezahlen sollen, verschwinden solche hysterischen Weltverbesserer wie die Grünen in der Versenkung. Amerikanische Verhältnisse sind jedenfalls schon in Sicht. Vorher darf der Steuerzahler, Mutti oder Papa für die eigenen, wohl dem Wahlalter (und somit durch die Bildungseinrichtungen "formbar") geschuldeten, jugendlichen Ideologien aufkommen, protegiert von einem Haufen ÖR-Journalisten, denen Mangel auch ein Fremdwort ist. Wir retten die Welt, Kollateralschäden ausgeblendet, die lassen sich mit dem Gewissen schließlich nicht so gut vereinbaren.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Dank an die Grünen ökofaschisten.... aber scheinbar wurden die ja gewählt.



Nicht differenziert, im Kern aber richtig. Es spielt letzten Endes keine Rolle welche politische Farbe Du einträgst. Mit den einen geht es schneller, mit den anderen weniger schnell bergab. Denn der Staat verdient fürstlich an den höheren Preisen und die Menschen, haben noch keine Regierung interessiert, solange das System (egal welches) läuft.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Februar 2022)

DasPaul schrieb:


> Nicht differenziert, im Kern aber richtig. Es spielt letzten Endes keine Rolle welche politische Farbe Du einträgst. Mit den einen geht es schneller, mit den anderen weniger schnell bergab. Denn der Staat verdient fürstlich an den höheren Preisen und die Menschen, haben noch keine Regierung interessiert, solange das System (egal welches) läuft.


Es ging eher darum, daß es den Grünen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr um Ökologie geht. Es geht nur noch darum seinen Willen anderen aufzuzwingen.

 Atomkraft ist ökologisch nachhaltiger als jedes Windrad.  Vogelschlag, Lärm In den Meeren.....auf einmal unwichtig für ökos.


Wo das endet sieht man auch bei E Mobilität.  Synth Diesel als Übergang  für "alte" Autos will  man aus ideologischen Gründen nicht, Wasserstoff auch nicht. Man hat sich für die Batterie entschieden, scheißegal ob es ökologisch schlechter ist. Wir bestimmen, ihr müsst es machen.... Wir werfen altes auf den Müll und produzieren neu und ihr scheiß Bürger zahlt.


----------



## latiose88 (24. Februar 2022)

man kann wohl sagen das ist alles als gescheitert zu sehen.Erneuerbare Energie wird sich in Deutschland so im aktuellen Stand niemals so richtig durchsetzen können. In Berlin mag das zwar gut klappen,aber in anderen Bundesländer da sieht es sehr mies aus. Da brauchen wir uns nix vorzumachern.
Und klar sacken die Konzerne das Geld ein,der Verbraucher wird hier mal wieder leer ausgehen. Besser wäre es wohl den Verbrauchern direkt die differenz zu geben,dann hätten wir wirklich was davon.
Der Rest wenn wir mehr Strom brauchen wird extern von anderen Ländern gebucht werden. So kann die Regierung ein scheitern verhindern also gut dastehen aber in Wahrheit eher im Negativen. Weil damit schaden wir am ende dennoch die Umwelt.Da sind wir also nun nicht besser als zuvor geworden. Schön so ist es eben nicht.
Wenn man doch wenigstens das Solar so Entwickeln könnte das es nicht nur Sonne sondern auch die Energie vom Wind absorbieren könnte.

Und ja finde es zwar schön das mit Wasserstoff als alternative beim Auto neben dem Stromauto geforscht wird. Ich sehe beim Elektroauto keine Zukunft.Es braucht einfach dann noch mehr Energie als eh schon.Die wo wir ja eben leider nicht haben.Also wenn man kein Magier ist,der Zaubern kann,dann wird das nicht funktionieren.
Achja woher ich das weis,habe mal festgestellt das Elektroauto sogar beim Verbrauch teurer sind also Benziner.
Zudem sind sie wegen dem Akku nicht Umweltfreundlicher als Benziner.
Alternative ist wie gesagt Wasserstoff. Denn solarbetrieben Auto wären ebenso nicht umweltfreundlicher als Benziner.
Zwar kommt dank neuer Entwicklung auch sowas wie WIndkraftwerke ohne Blätter zustande die aussehen wie laternen also Lampen. Ob das die Bürger besser annehmen werden als Windkraftwere,kann man sich leider noch nicht sicher sein.

Ich finde es schade das ein Projekt wegen einem Bürger der dagegen ist,scheitern kann. Das ist Deutschland.Das nicht nur beim Thema internet fast letzter sind,auch bei Technik und Fertigung letzter Platz ebenso fast belegt.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter gehen wird. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das meine Mutter nicht den Strom gewechselt hat.Denn ansonsten wären es nun wirklich 60 Cent pro Kilowatt gewesen. Das können wir uns nämlich nicht mehr Leisten.
So ist es halt wenn man keine Rücklagen aufbauen konnte.Wir gehören zu den meisten die gerade noch so über die Runden kommen. Bald werden Lebensmittel noch teuer werden.Da hilft auch nur im Angebot zu kaufen leider ebenso wenig etwas. Das Geld fehlt halt eben dafür. Von der Regierung braucht man keine Hilfe zu erwarten.DIe helfen sich doch alle selbst.Da macht auch die akutelle Regierung es nicht besser als die alte.
Wir sind für die Politiker doch nichts anderes als Schafe die Gemolken werden und dann in den Stall getrieben werden.

Mal sehen wie lange es noch dauern wird,bis da alles zusammenbrechen wird.Wirtschaftlich jedenfalls sehe ich langfristig keine chance mehr.Wann der € Krascht weis eben dennoch keiner .


----------



## Lotto (24. Februar 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Am arsch, bei mir gab's die Erhöhung zum 1.4.auf von 28 auf 33 Cent. Kündigen? Ja gerne! Neue Verträge gibt's ab 36 Cent und doppelter Grundgebühr. Dank an die Grünen ökofaschisten.... aber scheinbar wurden die ja gewählt.


Da bist ja noch gut dabei. Heute lag ein Brief von den Stadtwerken im Briefkasten: statt 30 Cent werden nun 40 Cent fällig. Die EEG Umlage beträgt übrigens ganze 3,7 Cent, d.h. selbst wenn die komplett entfällt sind das mal eben 6 Cent mehr.
Die Grünen haben übrigens 14,8% bekommen, und zwar 14,8% derjenigen die auch tatsächlich zur Wahlurne gegangen sind. Sprich, die große Mehrheit hat sie eben nicht gewählt.


----------



## ceramicx (25. Februar 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Es ging eher darum, daß es den Grünen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr um Ökologie geht. Es geht nur noch darum seinen Willen anderen aufzuzwingen.
> 
> Atomkraft ist ökologisch nachhaltiger als jedes Windrad.  Vogelschlag, Lärm In den Meeren.....auf einmal unwichtig für ökos.
> 
> ...



Atomkraft ist mit Abstand die teuerste Art Strom umzuwandeln und was daran ökologisch sein soll ist ein Märchen. 
Anstatt Stammtischpolemik sollten sich die Menschen vllt mal wieder wirklich mit Themen auseinandersetzen.
Wasserstoff als Antrieb für die Masse ist absolut ineffizienter Schwachsinn. 

Wäre doch so einfach wo doch heute jeder das Wissen der Welt in der Hosentasche trägt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Na dann fang doch gleich mal damit an.  

In deinem post sind nirgends Daten zu sehen die den Text von einer weiteren "Stammtischparole" abheben würden. Hau raus. Immerhin hast du doch die Antwort in der Hosentasche, richtig?


----------



## ceramicx (25. Februar 2022)

Gerne: 

Die "Erzeugung" (eigntl Umwandlung) von Strom macht nur einen Teil des Preises aus, der Anstieg dort ist vergleichsweise gering, ca 2-3 Cent: 

https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Artikel/Energie/strompreise-bestandteile.html 

Kostenvergleiche:





__





						Studie: Stromgestehungskosten erneuerbare Energien -  Fraunhofer ISE
					

Kostenvergleich für die Umwandlung unterschiedlicher Energieformen in elektrischen Strom und Prognose für die weitere Kostenentwicklung bis zum Jahr 2040.




					www.ise.fraunhofer.de
				











						Welche Art von Strom ist am günstigsten?
					

Öko gleich teuer? Nicht unbedingt. Öko-Strom wird immer billiger. Besonders Photovoltaik und Windenergie können punkten. Kohle ist langfristig extrem teuer.




					www.quarks.de
				




Zudem sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal selber fragen ob ein paar Cent mehr Stromkosten es wirklich wert sind weiter auf endliche Ressourcen zu setzen und jeden Monat an irgendwelche Diktatoren Millionenbeträge zu überweisen damit die ihr Volk unterdrücken und ihre Kriege finanzieren können. Die Umwelt kommt dann noch dazu. 

Ich zahle meinen Strom seit Jahren selbst und habe auch ein älteres Auto was mein Hobby ist mir tut das finanziell mehr weh als vielen anderen aber man muss nun mal auch seinen Beitrag leisten, das sind wir allein den kommenden Generationen schuldig. 

Immer weiter so hatten wir die letzten 16 Jahre zu was es geführt hat beginnt sich nun langsam abzuzeichnen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Bis auf deinen letzten Absatz stimme ich dir zu.

Was deine links angeht sieht man eben dass Kernkraft nicht teurer ist als Windenergie und das obwohl dort schon Zusatzkosten eingerechnet wurden. Genau das wurde hier im thread ja geschrieben.


----------



## Pu244 (25. Februar 2022)

ceramicx schrieb:


> Atomkraft ist mit Abstand die teuerste Art Strom umzuwandeln (...)



Wie gesagt, das ist Blödsinn. Da werden irgendwelche Phantasiekosten in Rechnung gestellt, die sonst nirgendwo geltend gemacht werden. Bestes Beispiel ist die verlangte Versicherungspflicht, die sonst für keine Risikotechnologie gilt. Sonst könnte man alle großen Staudämme, Chemiefabriken, Windkraftanalgen usw. dicht machen, da das keiner bezahlen kann, aber bei der bösen Atomkraft soll eine Ausnahme gemacht werden. Dann werden die Kosten für das Endlager hemmungslos zu hoch angesetzt usw..



ceramicx schrieb:


> (...) und was daran ökologisch sein soll ist ein Märchen.



CO2 arm, diese Tatsache läßt sich nicht leugnen.



ceramicx schrieb:


> Anstatt Stammtischpolemik sollten sich die Menschen vllt mal wieder wirklich mit Themen auseinandersetzen.



Das würde ich dir dringend empfehlen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Naja, Da sind die ganzen Studien halt auch einfach nicht gut. Man darf halt nicht vergessen dass das alles dynamisch ist. Hätten wir mehr Meiler und Strom im Überfluss, könnte man auch wieder auf Elektroheizung gehen. Dann hat dein Haushalt plötzlich viel weniger co2 Ausstoß. Das würde die fossilen Brennstoffe günstiger machen, da weniger Nachfrage und Abhängigkeit. Wird Öl allerdings günstiger, wird wieder mehr getankt, was den Ausstoß wieder erhöht. Mit jeder Bewegung ändern sich halt auch die Kostenrechnungen.


----------



## BigYundol (25. Februar 2022)

Die Schweiz verbrennt jährlich CHF 7 Mia. an direkten und indirekten Subventionen alleine in der Atomkraft, exkl. Entsorgung. Die macht aber nur ca. 30-40% unseres Strommixes aus und muss oft exportiert werden, weil vergleichsweise schlecht steuerbar. Der Rest sind Kraftwerke mit erneuerbaren Energien. Der Strompreis für Privatnutzer liegt inkl. Abgaben und Netznutzung bei um die 15-22Rp./kWh
Mit dem Bau seinerzeit der AKWs baute man in viele Wohnhäuser extra diese extrem ineffizienten Elektroheizungen ein, und vergab Spezialverträge für Atomstrombezug zum Heizen, damit man den Strom irgendwie "nützlich" loswerden konnte. Solche Häuser sind heute immer noch ziemlich verbreitet und stellen heute ein grösseres Problem für sinnvolle Sanierungen dar. Irgendwann kam man dann bei uns auf die Idee erneuerbare Speicherpumpkraftwerke zu bauen, mit denen man u.a. den sonst nutzlosen Atomstromüberschuss teilweise zwischenspeichern und damit besser verwenden konnte.

Zum Vergleich: Der ÖV inkl. Güterverkehr auf Schiene kostet die Schweiz jährlich "nur" CHF 5.7 Milliarden an Subventionen. Die Bahn als Teil darin wird dabei zu 100% mit erneuerbaren Energien aus eigenen Kraftwerken betrieben (Oft Flusskraftwerke), mit Ausnahme von ein paar Rangierlocks die in einigen Situationen gelegentlich vorübergehend noch auf Diesel umgeschaltet werden.

Atomstrom ist sehr teuer, unflexibel und auch nicht zuverlässig, da wir immer wieder ungeplante Ausfälle über Monate hinweg haben. Ein AKW blieb vor Kurzem glatt etwa 1.5 Jahre offline wegen Problemen. Diese Kraftwerke stellen für uns ein riesiges Klumpenrisiko dar, die öfter immer wieder durch Stromimporte oder unsere erneuerbaren Fluss- und Speicherkraftwerken kompensiert werden müssen.
Kein einziger unserer hiesigen Stromanbieter will bei uns entsprechend freiwillig neue AKWs bauen, auch wenn es die hiesige rechtsextreme "Volks-"Partei gerne hätte und sie am liebsten dazu zwingen will und dafür den Ausbau dezentraler erneuerbare Kraftwerke, mit Ausnahme der Wasserkraft, überall systematisch mit aller Kraft sabotiert wo es nur geht.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Wer betreibt eure AKW? War das nicht euer Staat, der damals die Kernkraftwerke gebaut hat um günstigen Strom für die Bürger zu ermöglichen? Ist das nicht der Grund für die Subventionen? Unser Strom kostet einfach mal das doppelte.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2022)

Ein völlig falsches Signal. Energie muss viel teurer werden um die Klimaneutralität so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen.


----------



## nTc21 (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein völlig falsches Signal. Energie muss viel teurer werden um die Klimaneutralität so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen.



Ja genau, und Firmen dazu bringen ihre Produktion ins Ausland zu verlagern. Sorry ich kann den Schwachsin einfach nicht mehr hören und lesen. Träum dein Leben weiter, dass uns irgendwann einmal nur der Wind und die Sonne dein E-Auto laden wird.


----------



## retrogamer0815 (25. Februar 2022)

Die Stuerersparmis werden sich  die Energiekonzerne dankend unter den Nagel reissen......


----------



## Cosmas (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein völlig falsches Signal. Energie muss viel teurer werden um die Klimaneutralität so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen.


Tschuldige, aber das ist der, mit Abstand, bisher grösste pseudogrüne Propaganda Unsinn überhaupt, der vor Ahnungslosigkeit und pseudomoralischer Überlegenheit nur so trieft.
Btw; Wie hast du es geschafft, diese Unsinn zu tippen, wenn deine Pfoten doch eigentlich am asphalt kleben sollten auf der A100 oder so?... 


Zum Thema: Da wird bei uns am Ende gar nichts von ankommen, bestenfalls wird der Preis nicht weiter erhöht, das wirds dann auch gewesen sein.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2022)

nTc21 schrieb:


> Ja genau, und Firmen dazu bringen ihre Produktion ins Ausland zu verlagern. Sorry ich kann den Schwachsin einfach nicht mehr hören und lesen. Träum dein Leben weiter, dass uns irgendwann einmal nur der Wind und die Sonne dein E-Auto laden wird.


Ich erwarte in Zukunft kein E-Auto zu nutzen oder besitzen zu können. Mehr als ein Fahrrad werde ich mir nicht leisten können, aber wir können unseren Lebensstandard in dieser nicht nachhaltigen Form sowieso nicht erhalten.


----------



## Kindercola (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein völlig falsches Signal. Energie muss viel teurer werden um die Klimaneutralität so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen.


Irgendwie kann ich das niemanden glauben.... wie heizt du dein Haus / Wohnung ? Hoffe nur alle Räume auf angenehme 16 Grad ... so wird ja wenigstens schon Schimmel vermieden.
Zur Zeit wissen garantiert viele Familien schon nicht mehr wie sie die steigenden Energiekosten auffangen sollen. Sind ja schließlich nicht um 5-10% gestiegen, sondern deutlich mehr.

Dazu kommt ja das teure Energie auch den ganzen Rest des Lebens verteuert... viele Lebensmittel werden teurer etc.

BTT:
Netter Tropfen aufm heißen Stein. Ob man es merken wird... glaube kaum. Die Energiepreise sind ja zur Zeit nur am explodieren


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich das niemanden glauben.... wie heizt du dein Haus / Wohnung ? Hoffe nur alle Räume auf angenehme 16 Grad ... so wird ja wenigstens schon Schimmel vermieden.
> Zur Zeit wissen garantiert viele Familien schon nicht mehr wie sie die steigenden Energiekosten auffangen sollen. Sind ja schließlich nicht um 5-10% gestiegen, sondern deutlich mehr.
> 
> Dazu kommt ja das teure Energie auch den ganzen Rest des Lebens verteuert... viele Lebensmittel werden teurer etc.
> ...


In keinem Raum über 17°C. Natürlich.


----------



## nTc21 (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> In keinem Raum über 17°C. Natürlich.


Mehr als ein dummes Geschwätz hast du nicht auf den Kasten?


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Februar 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regierung hat keine "Schuld" an der aktuellen Lage. Hätte die GroKo den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien nicht, über die letzte Dekade, systematisch blockiert wäre Deutschland heute nicht so extrem abhängig von fossilen Energien. Den Ausstieg aus den alten Technologien wurde ebenfalls von der GroKo beschlossen.
> Zusätzlich liegt es am Nach-Corona-Boom, dass die Energie so teuer wurde.
> Alles auf die grünen zu schieben ist schlicht falsch.
> 
> ...



Alter.... 

Kein Wunder, dass dieses Land ferig hat.

Aber man muss festhalten, 
Ein Volk bekommt immer die Politik welche es verdient und wählt. 
Da kann es doch nur von Vorteil sein, dass kaum einer noch Ahnung von Wirtschaft und politik hat, plus 
die Intelligenz in Europa erstmalig wieder abnimmt...

 

Gute Nacht Deutschland.


----------



## Arikus (25. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> In keinem Raum über 17°C. Natürlich.


Ich hab ohne herkömmliche Heizung in jedem Raum über 21°C und lüfte regelmäßig, damit es nicht zu warm wird.
Meine Elektroheizung, 5900X und RTX 3080, sorgt schon dafür, dass es warm bleibt und dank den Stadtwerken ist der Strom noch bei 26c/KWh.


----------



## Nero905 (25. Februar 2022)

Wird Zeit. Benzin und Diesel am besten auch gleich. Die hohen Preise bei uns sind einfach nur Abzocke.


----------



## stolpi (25. Februar 2022)

Wer seinen kostenpflichtigen Strombezug aufs Jahr gesehen reduzieren möchte, der kommt um eine PV Anlage nicht herum.
Selbst Mini-PV Systeme bringen einiges und kosten nicht viel.

Wollen wir die Energiekosten insgesamt senken, dann müssen wir uns von Abhängigkeiten lösen. Soviel EE wie möglich und das dezentral und mit netzdienliche Speicherlösungen (Nieder und Mittelspannung) als auch PowertoX bei überschüssiger Stromerzeugung für die Dunkelflauten in der Winterzeit (per regelbarer Gaskraftwerke).
Kohle und Atom zieht uns deutlich erkennbar ins Verderben.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## BigYundol (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer betreibt eure AKW? War das nicht euer Staat, der damals die Kernkraftwerke gebaut hat um günstigen Strom für die Bürger zu ermöglichen? Ist das nicht der Grund für die Subventionen? Unser Strom kostet einfach mal das doppelte.



Wenn der Staat subventioniert, wird ein Gut nicht günstiger, man bezahlt es als Bürger trotzdem, einfach auf dem Buckel von allen und weniger spürbar, weil es schwieriger ist, die Steuern mit den Kosten in anderen Budgetposten im Zusammenhang bsw. der Atomkraft nicht einfach direkt verlinkbar sind.

Bis auf ein Teil der PV-Anlagen (sind mittlerweile mit Abstand die günstigste Möglichkeit für Privatbetreiber, um in der Schweiz an Strom zu kommen, und die Investition in eine eigene Kleinanlage lohnt sich auch ohne Subventionen) sind weitgehend alle Kraftwerke de facto staatlich. Resp. die Stromanbieter befinden sich zu mindestens 51% in staatlicher Hand, müssen aber marktwirtschaftlich arbeiten. Der AKW-Strom kann dabei nur mit massiven Subventionen irgendwie "konkurrenzfähig" bleiben.

Selbst die vergleichsweise teure Wasserkraft in Form von (Pump-)Speicherseen, wo wir nun beginnen die riesigen künstlichen Flächen zusätzlich mit PV auszustatten, ist günstiger als Atomstrom und wird dank der zusätzlichen PV nochmals günstiger werden. Die Schweiz leistete bsw. 2018 nur CHF 0.1 Mia. an Subventionen für die Wasserkraft oder bewilligte im Zuge der Energiestrategie 2050 vor ein paar Jahren für den Ausbau der Wasserkraft zusätzliche CHF 0.6 Mia. "Subventionen" die aber über einen Förderbeitrag auf dem Strompreis für den Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien durch die Kunden selbst direkt bezahlt werden.
Die Wasserkraft deckt derzeit unseren Strombedarf etwa um 50%-60%, Wind-, PV- und paar andere Erneuerbare wo die Schweiz immer noch ein Entwicklungsland beim Ausbau ist, etwa 5%.


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Wer seinen kostenpflichtigen Strombezug aufs Jahr gesehen reduzieren möchte, der kommt um eine PV Anlage nicht herum.
> Selbst Mini-PV Systeme bringen einiges und kosten nicht viel.
> 
> Wollen wir die Energiekosten insgesamt senken, dann müssen wir uns von Abhängigkeiten lösen. Soviel EE wie möglich und das dezentral und mit netzdienliche Speicherlösungen (Nieder und Mittelspannung) als auch PowertoX bei überschüssiger Stromerzeugung für die Dunkelflauten in der Winterzeit (per regelbarer Gaskraftwerke).
> ...


Selten so ein Blasengeschwätz gelesen.

 Ja die Millionen Mieter bauen sich eine PV Anlage...wohin? Ja der minder privilegierte Bürger hat kein Eigenheim im Grünen und fährt mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Sowas versteht der öko halt nicht.

Aber gut die Grünen wollen ja auch mit PV nachts die Autos laden. Wobei PV in Nordeuropa ja auch wirklich Sinn macht...

Gaskraftwerke?  Erst von unabhängigkeit schwadronieren und dann Gas importieren. Total öko.... und vor allem total unabhängig von fossilen Brennstoffen....

Grüße in die öko bubble.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

So in etwa hab ich mir das gedacht. Deutschland hat nur leider nicht ansatzweise so viele Berge wie ihr. Das macht Pumpspeicher bei uns nichtig. Wir haben bereits alle möglichen Stellen damit versehen, nur sind das eben ein paar wenige. Wir bräuchten eine Fläche So groß wie das komplette Saarland um ansatzweise den Bedarf mit PV zu decken, allerdings ohne schlechtes Wetter gerechnet und ohne Verschleiß, sowie Speicher. Selbst das wäre eigentlich kein Thema. Nur pisst hier jeder Grundbesitzer sofort jahrelang Anwaltsfloskeln und weigert sich auch nur fünf Quadratmeter Fläche zu opfern. Enteignen geht quasi auch nicht bei uns und so steht man sich selbst im Wege. 
Für uns sind Kernkraftwerke Eibe echte Alternative, trotz ihrer Nachteile.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten eine Fläche So groß wie das komplette Saarland um ansatzweise den Bedarf mit PV zu decken





Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur pisst hier jeder Grundbesitzer sofort jahrelang Anwaltsfloskeln und weigert sich auch nur fünf Quadratmeter Fläche zu opfern.



Das Problem ist selbst wenn man all das mitmacht reichts hinten und vorne halt nicht aus. Ich knipse mal aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster die saarländische Nachbarschafts-Skyline. Wir haben alles was das grüne Herz begehrt in ziemlich hoher Ausbaustufe. Jedes zweite Haus hat PV, Windräder wohin man sieht, Neubauten sind Passivhäuser, die meisten Gebäude heizen mit Wärmepumpen. All das ist die letzten rund 10 Jahre hier entstanden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weite Teile der ländlicheren Gebiete im Saarland sehen so aus. Und trotzdem ist der Anteil regenerativer Energien noch immer VIEL zu gering. Bei den ganzen tollen grünen Ideen sollte man nicht die Größenordnungen vergessen die man an solchen Energiequellen so braucht um wirklich fossile Energieträger weitestgehend zu ersetzen. Alles mit Solardächern und Windmühlen zupflastern ist besser als nichts, reicht aber nunmal lange nicht aus - sobald das geschehen ist geht aber die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung (die für zigtausende Euro pro Nase bereits gezahlt hat für all das) für noch weitergehende Maßnahmen gegen null.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Sehr schönes Beispiel. Dem Stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## stolpi (25. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist selbst wenn man all das mitmacht reichts hinten und vorne halt nicht aus. Ich knipse mal aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster die saarländische Nachbarschafts-Skyline. Wir haben alles was das grüne Herz begehrt in ziemlich hoher Ausbaustufe. Jedes zweite Haus hat PV, Windräder wohin man sieht, Neubauten sind Passivhäuser, die meisten Gebäude heizen mit Wärmepumpen. All das ist die letzten rund 10 Jahre hier entstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sehe da noch sehr viel Potential und das Investment in einer PV Anlage ist trotz dürftiger EEG Vergütung schnell wieder zurückgeholt. Auf deinen Bild wird vielleicht gerade mal 10-20% der Dachfläche für PV genutzt.
Bitte beachten, Solarthermie hat nichts mit Photovoltaik zu tun (einige Dächer haben z.B. nur ST).
Schau einfach mal auf Maps und die Dachflächen an, die sich als mögliche  Standorte eignen...da ist noch sehr viel Luft nach oben was die PV-Flächennutzung angeht.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Selten so ein Blasengeschwätz gelesen.
> 
> Ja die Millionen Mieter bauen sich eine PV Anlage...wohin? Ja der minder privilegierte Bürger hat kein Eigenheim im Grünen und fährt mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Sowas versteht der öko halt nicht.
> 
> ...




Wäre schön wenn du vorher deinen Verstand genutzt hättest und Anfeindungen unterlässt.
Nur mit PV und Windkraft können wir die Kosten reduzieren und das Gas für die Dunkelflauten soll natürlich nach Möglichkeit nicht importiert werden sondern im Sommer durch eigene Herstellung im Gasnetz gespeichert werden. Und mit Herstellung ist hier PowertoX gemeint.
Das geht natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen...aber es wurde 16 Jahre gebremst. Nun müssen wir "Gas" geben sonst wird das nie was.

So ein weiter wie bisher geht jedenfalls nicht.


Und nochmal, auch wenn du das in Abrede stellst und "Blasengeschwätz" abtust...mit einer eigenen PV Anlage kannst du deine persönlichen Energiekosten senken. Alleine mit so einer 300Watt  Mini-PV Anlage kannst du die Stromgrundlast im Haushalt im großen Zeitraum komplett abdecken. Je nach Aufstellung und Lichteinfall natürlich und solche Sets sind nicht sehr teuer.

Btw:
auch Mieter können PV nutzen, Mini-PV am ehesten. Können beim Umzug auch mitgenommen werden.





Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich sehe da noch sehr viel Potential und das Investment in einer PV Anlage ist trotz dürftiger EEG Vergütung schnell wieder zurückgeholt.


Das wird einem regelmäßig vorgerechnet, ja.
Aber entweder haben die meisten Nachbarn die da auf dem Bild sind alles völlig falsch gemacht oder die Rechnung geht nicht oder erst nach Jahrzehnten auf. Denn kaum jemand von diesen Leuten ist wenn man sie fragt froh mit ihren Anlagen. Sie erzählen von technischen Probleme, Bürokratie (Satiremagazine sind ein Dreck dagegen was da Geschichten kommen...) und zig Jahren bis die Kosten raus sind/waren und beinahe alle von ihnen sagen heute sie würden es nicht mehr so machen.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen was davon inwiefern stimmt oder begründet ist, ich besitze auch selbst keine PV oder ST-Anlage, aber die Meinung zu den Dingern ist in der Bekanntschaft so überwiegend negativ dass irgendwas dran sein muss.

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Nachrüsterei von den Teilen - ein Arbeitskollege der 2019 neu gebaut hat (sein Glück bevor die Kosten für alles explodiert sind) hat ne große PV-Anlage aufm Passivhaus-Dach mit Teslaakku im Keller, Wärmepumpe und e-Kona vor der Tür. Der ist absolut glücklich mit allem weil er zumindest wenn nicht tiefster Winter ist praktisch energetisch autark leben kann. Da muss man aber auch sehen dass die ganze Nummer im Bereich von ner halben Million Euro gekostet hat (ich vermute mittlerweile sinds 700K...) - die muss man auch erst mal haben/verdienen.


----------



## stolpi (25. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird einem regelmäßig vorgerechnet, ja.
> Aber entweder haben die meisten Nachbarn die da auf dem Bild sind alles völlig falsch gemacht oder die Rechnung geht nicht oder erst nach Jahrzehnten auf. Denn kaum jemand von diesen Leuten ist wenn man sie fragt froh mit ihren Anlagen. Sie erzählen von technischen Probleme, Bürokratie (Satiremagazine sind ein Dreck dagegen was da Geschichten kommen...) und zig Jahren bis die Kosten raus sind/waren und beinahe alle von ihnen sagen heute sie würden es nicht mehr so machen.
> 
> Ich kann nicht beurteilen was davon inwiefern stimmt oder begründet ist, ich besitze auch selbst keine PV oder ST-Anlage, aber die Meinung zu den Dingern ist in der Bekanntschaft so überwiegend negativ dass irgendwas dran sein muss.
> ...




Ich kenne nicht deine Nachbarn und kann auch nicht nachvollziehen was für Probleme sie haben. Ich installiere seit Jahren PV Anlagen für den Bekanntenkreis (und dessen Nachbarn) und keiner bereut diesen Schritt gegangen zu sein, eher es nicht früher und größer angegangen zu haben denn wie schon beschrieben, die EEG Vergütung liegt mittlerweile bei wenigen Cent. Größter  Ersparnis bzw. Gewinn stellt sich hier in der gesparten Energie aus den Netz dar der nicht bezahlt werden muss (Einspeiser zahlen selber anteilige EEG Umlage für den eingespeisten Strom). Wenn dann noch die Sektorenkopplung dazu kommt, dann sind solche Anlagen nach wenigen Jahren bezahlt und zahlen sich in den kommenden Jahren mehr als deutlich aus.
Von der Rentabilität gibt es nichst besseres, aus Umweltsicht sowieso nicht.

Mich würde schon interessieren von was für Probleme sie da reden und warum sie "Negativ" sind. Die Module halten deutlich über 20 Jahre und die Austauschrate bei den WR ist minimal. Nicht umsonst geben Hersteller 10 Jahre und mehr Garantie auf ihre Produkte.
Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt.

Von der Investmentseite ist es absolut Positiv wenn die Anlage nicht völlig überteuert installiert wurde. Mehr wie 1000€ pro kWp Leistung sollte es nicht kosten. Ich installiere Anlagen um 500-600€/kWp, zusätzliche Ersparnisse per Eigenleistung ist möglich. Speicher rechnet sich in den wenigsten Fällen und ich rate immer von ab.
PV ermöglicht die eigene Befreiung vom Netzbetreiber auch wenn über die Winterzeit das derzeit nicht möglich ist und den Abbau des CO2 Stempels des Gebäudes.

Ich saniere gerade ein EFH von `65...Gaskessel raus, Elektrik neu, 16kWp PV auf das Dach und Flächenheizung (FbHz)  mit einer Luft/Wasser WP über 7kW Heizleistung.
Mit neuen Fenster beläuft sich das Vorhaben auf ~60-70k €.
Dafür wird das Haus unabhängig von fossilen Wärmeträgern und Bilanziell beim Stromverbrauch deutlich im Plus liegen. Also mehr einspeisen als verbrauchen = niedrige Betriebskosten.


Wenn ich aber sehe wieviele Gasbüchsen alleine letztes Jahr installiert wurden, dann kann man sich schon Fragen ob die Leute nicht alle ihren Verstand verloren haben. Und ein Großteil davon in Neubauten... 
Und jetzt keine Ausreden wie geht technisch nicht weil Altbau etc. Alles ist möglich, nur sollte man auf keinen Fall immer die KfW nutzen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Mich würde schon interessieren von was für Probleme sie da reden und warum sie "Negativ" sind. Die Module halten deutlich über 20 Jahre und die Austauschrate bei den WR ist minimal. Nicht umsonst geben Hersteller 10 Jahre und mehr Garantie auf ihre Produkte.
> Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt.


Wenn ich die ganzen Details kennen würde warum die so griesgrämig davon berichten würde ich sie gerne teilen^^
Was ich mitbekommen habe über die Zeit:
Einer hatte große technische Probleme mit der Installation und wohl auch nen vorsichtig ausgedrückt unerfahrenen Installateur erwischt. Und mit dem dann auch danach noch juristische Kabbeleien nachdems irgendwann mal funktionierte und er die mehrkosten hätte zahlen sollen.
Ein anderer hatte nach dem Umbau seines Dachstuhls riesige probleme seine PV umsetzen oder erweitern zu lassen da unsere Bürokratie ein weiteres Panel nur als eigenständige neue PV Anlage akzeptiert was natürlich völliger Bullshit ist, einfach ändern/erweitern kannste anscheinend vergessen?
Dann gabs noch Leute die aufgrund eines Unwetters (es gab tatsächlich lokale Windhosen hier die auch Dächer abgeseckt haben) Schäden beseitigen musste was zwar versicherungsmäßig gedeckt war aber wohl auch erstens ewig gedauert hat und zweitens technisch wie bürokratisch anscheinend einige Hürden genommen werden mussten.



stolpi schrieb:


> Ich saniere gerade ein EFH von `65...Gaskessel raus, Elektrik neu, 16kWp PV auf das Dach und Flächenheizung (FbHz) mit einer Luft/Wasser WP über 7kW Heizleistung.
> Mit neuen Fenster beläuft sich das Vorhaben auf ~60-70k €.


Das ist ja das, was es für viele so schwer bis unmöglich macht. Ich habe in meinem Häuschen schon über die Jahre Isolierung verbessert, fast alle Fenster erneuert, innen einiges renoviert usw. - und rein technisch gesehen könnte ich auch meinen Ölkessel durch PV / Wärmepumpe(n) ersetzen (mit 50°C Vorlauf komme ich auch im tiefsten Winter hin nach den ganzen Isolierungsmaßnahmen) aber wie du schon sagst, das kostet mich in der Bude hier Minimum 50K. Für 50.000€ kann ich selbst wenn der Ölpreis sich nochmal verdoppeln würde geschätzte 20 Jahre heizen - und auch wenn die erneuerbare Variante gefördert und im Betrieb günstiger ist so ist sie nicht kostenlos was die Jahreszahl nochmal ne Handvoll Jahre erhöht.
Nun kann man völlig korrekt sagen das amortisiert sich in wenns gut läuft 15, realistisch eher 20 Jahren, danach ist alles besser, klar. Nur muss man dann auch fest daran glauben und auch realistisch davon ausgehen können/wollen, dass ich in 20 Jahren noch (hier) lebe. Das ist zwar wenn alles gut läuft was meinen Arbeitsplatz, Gesundheit/Familie, irre russische Präsidentenpläne usw. angeht durchaus mein Ziel aber ich bin nicht der Typ der so lange Abschreibungen mit für mich sehr hohen Geldbeträgen gerne macht. Oder ums profan auszudrücken ich zahle lieber 2000€ pro Jahr für Heizöl (oder ersetze den Kessel irgendwann durch ne WP was hier etwa 12-15K kostet - und nebenbei selbst mit "Wärmepumpenstrom" im Betrieb nicht arg viel günstiger ist als Öl momentan) als 50K zu investieren und zu warten bis ich 60 bin bis es sich ausgezahlt hat, auch wenn das rein BWL-technisch vielleicht nicht begründbar ist.

Was mich da auch etwas abschreckt überhaupt größere bauliche Änderungen hier zu machen: Das Gebäude ist Baujahr 1933, Anbau und saniert 1990 (so alt ist auch der Kessel...) und die Leute die all das gemacht haben sind nicht mehr am leben. Bedeutet außer was man sehen kann und was sich logisch erschließt weiß niemand mehr wo welche Rohre/Leitungen (Frischwasser, Abwasser, Heizungsrohre, Stromleitungen etc.) liegen. Wenn man das angeht müsste man das Haus eigentlich kernsanieren. Dafür ists aber noch so "neu" bzw. funktionstüchtig dass ich nicht alles aufreißen will aber die Bausubstanz auch teilweise so alt dass es sich kaum lohnt. Es spielen halt oftmals noch viele andere nicht technische Dinge mit rein - mir müsste man ne PV praktisch schenken damit ich sie einbauen würde, alleine schon weil der Einbau ein Graus wäre - hier weißte nie worauf du stößt wenn dun Loch bohrst^^


----------



## latiose88 (26. Februar 2022)

Hm heist WP etwa Wärmepumpe?


Achja schade das WInd nicht als Energie auch im Solar eingespeist wird.Hat halt leider noch keiner Erfunden. Ich selbst hätte zwar die Idee aber kann es nicht umsetzen. Und auch noch kein Plan wie es am besten eingespeichert werden kann.Wenn ich das hätte ,wäre ich wohl nun reich.

Naja appopo ,also meine mutter hat null Rücklagen.Also wir überlegten uns auch schon ob Solar drauf tuen oder nicht zum heizen von warm wasser und vielleicht strom.Aber es stehen mehrere Optionen im Weg.Es wird hinten und vorne nicht klappen.
Das sind folgende Punke
1: das dach liegt nicht ideal zur sonne also in der falschen Richtung.Also kommt Strom nur zu 50 % Pro Tag wo es scheint zustande.Das ist halt sehr wenig.
2: das dach sind die Ziegelsteine marode.Es müsste alos zuerst das ganze Dach saniert werden,ehe man da Solar drauf tuen kann.Das dach dürfte so 35-40 Jahre alt sein,also schon sehr fraglich.
3: die fenster sind ebenso so alt und ebenso in einem miserablen Zustand.
4.die Wärme dämmung wurde nicht so idal installiert.Das heizt es wird im Winter wärme in die Luft geheizt.Da bringt es leider auch nix nur auf Stufe 1 zu stellen.
5.Wir heizen noch mit Öl,darum tut jede Erhöhung doppel weh.Machen können wir da leider nix.
6.Der andere Teil mit Holz heizen geht nicht weil teilweise der Ofen hin ist,da ja dieser 24 Jahre alt ist.Ersatzteile gibt es für den leider nicht mehr.Nen Umbau ist wegen des kleinen Raumes ebenso nicht möglich.Darum können wir auch Solar nicht so machen das es passt.Höchstens ne gebrauchte gleiche ginge noch. Aber:

7. Wenn Geld hinten und vorne fehlt,dann geht garnix mehr.Vielleicht haben wir die mängel in den nächsten 3 Jahren nach und nach beseitig.Nützt uns aber nix weil Geld fehlt dann um so was teures zu machen.Wenn uns einer also 50 000€ schenken könnte,dann machen wir das sehr gerne mit dem Solar Dach.
Tya mit etwas Glück haben wir irgendwann wenn 50 €  oder 25 € Pro Monat vielleicht zurück gelegt werden kann es einiges Tages zusammen.Vielleicht noch zu meinen Lebzeiten.Meine Mutter wird es wohl nicht mehr daleben.
In so einem Fall macht Solar keinen SInn.Ohne Schulden zu machen wird es jedenfalls nicht möglich sein.Wie schwer es aber ist schulden in dem fall abzuzahlen ist jedem klar.Man kann aber nicht hoffen das die Wirtschaftkriese die schulden reduziert.Auf sowas spekuliere ich nicht.
Es ist utopisch.Realistisch nicht machbar.
Bald wird noch mehr kaputt gehen.Die liste ist lange.Mit Waschmaschine die womöglich defekt sein könnte und der Trockner spinnt auch immer wieder.Sind die nächsten Punkte wo ebenso kosten verursacht.Und wie lange die Gefriertrue noch hält weis auch keiner.Bei 35 Jahre auf dem Buckel ist die frage wie lange macht so ne marke wie Miele sowas noch mit.

Dann braucht noch was beim Pc hinüber sein,dann sind schnell alles ersparte weg.Ich bin noch dabei beschäftigt den hohen Stromverbrauch zu reduzieren.Damit wenigstens 20 € pro Monat sparen kann.
Wer weis wie weit man damit noch kommen wird.Denke aber mal für was großes wird es so nie was werden.
Ihr scheint ja wohl viel Ahnung zu haben,habt ihr da nen Tipp welche Lösung man da ansetzen kann?
Also auf dem konto steht jedenfalls meistens so richtung 0 € am ende des Monats auf dem Konto.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Details kennen würde warum die so griesgrämig davon berichten würde ich sie gerne teilen^^
> Was ich mitbekommen habe über die Zeit:
> Einer hatte große technische Probleme mit der Installation und wohl auch nen vorsichtig ausgedrückt unerfahrenen Installateur erwischt. Und mit dem dann auch danach noch juristische Kabbeleien nachdems irgendwann mal funktionierte und er die mehrkosten hätte zahlen sollen.
> Ein anderer hatte nach dem Umbau seines Dachstuhls riesige probleme seine PV umsetzen oder erweitern zu lassen da unsere Bürokratie ein weiteres Panel nur als eigenständige neue PV Anlage akzeptiert was natürlich völliger Bullshit ist, einfach ändern/erweitern kannste anscheinend vergessen?
> ...




Also sind die Problem nicht der PV geschuldet sondern an deren Umsetzung seitens der Installateure bzw. mangelhafte Planung.
Was Bürokratie angeht, so gibt es die Dank EEG gar nicht! Im Gegenteil, alles ist klar und einfach gehalten.  Probleme hier ergeben sich durch Abhängigkeiten des Handwerks mit den Verteilnetzbetreiber (VNB) die gerne ihre eigenen Gesetze machen. Hier heißt es hart zu bleiben und strikt nach EEG zu verfahren. Notfalls bis zum Mahnverfahren ankommen lassen. Bisher hat jeder VNB ihre Klage verloren oder haben im Vorfeld alle Kosten bezahlt.
Die VNB sind DEINE Kunden und nicht andersherum. Du als Einspeiser kannst Rechnungen sschreiben inkl. Mahngebühren (!) . Das EEG richtig angewendet ist eine tolles Beispiel für Debürokratisierung. Nur die Verbände blocken hier gerne und machen gerne Angst bei "ihren" Kunden. Vergessen aber das sie eigentlich die Kunden sind. 


Was dein Haus angeht kann ich dir gerne Lösungsvorschläge unterbreiten. Oft ist kein großer Umbau nötig, bauliche Massnahmen eher unwahrscheinlich. BAFA Förderung unterstützt den Wechsel mit bis zu 55% der Kosten. Wichtig auch hier, keinen Kredit der KfW nutzen.
Kannst mir ja deine Daten zum Haus mal per PN zukommen lassen, dann schreibe ich dir gerne was dazu. 

Die Kosten für eine PV sind oft auch nicht so hoch wie  gedacht.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Was dein Haus angeht kann ich dir gerne Lösungsvorschläge unterbreiten. Oft ist kein großer Umbau nötig, bauliche Massnahmen eher unwahrscheinlich. BAFA Förderung unterstützt den Wechsel mit bis zu 55% der Kosten. Wichtig auch hier, keinen Kredit der KfW nutzen.
> Kannst mir ja deine Daten zum Haus mal per PN zukommen lassen, dann schreibe ich dir gerne was dazu.


Danke fürs Angebot, die KfW hab ich auch schon des Öfteren belammert, zuletzt fürn neues einbruchhemmendes Garagentor. Da gab's immerhin 10%. Die explizit nicht zu nutzen für PV war mir auch nicht klar.

Wenn ich da bzgl. PV usw. wirklich was machen will müssen sich das sowieso Leute vor Ort ansehen kommen - das wird aber dieses und vermutlich auch nächstes Jahr nicht passieren da mein Budget schon wegen anderer Dinge draufgeht (ich muss meine alte Karre ersetzen bzw warte seit nen Jahr auf'n bestellten Golf und dieses Jahr ist unsere Sparquote kaum vorhanden weil meine Frau erst 2023 wieder arbeiten geht bzw dieses Jahr noch auf unsere Tochter aufpasst). 2024 ist dann wieder etwas Luft aufm Konto wenn sonst alles gut läuft.

...aber das ist hier alles OT, ich Frage ggf. per PN nach Details sollte was konkreter werden.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Hm heist WP etwa Wärmepumpe?
> 
> 
> Achja schade das WInd nicht als Energie auch im Solar eingespeist wird.Hat halt leider noch keiner Erfunden. Ich selbst hätte zwar die Idee aber kann es nicht umsetzen. Und auch noch kein Plan wie es am besten eingespeichert werden kann.Wenn ich das hätte ,wäre ich wohl nun reich.
> ...




*Wenn am Monatsende nur eine "0" überbleibt dann heißt es handeln.*
_Entweder knüppeln bis der Arzt kommt oder die Lebensunterhaltskosten reduzieren! Denn es kommt eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf den Verdienst an, sondern eher wie hohe Ausgaben man hat._

Und hier wären wir auch beim Thema Energiekosten.
Fast jeder Haushalt kann im kleinen hier mit einer Mini-PV für 250-300€ den  teuren Netzbezug reduzieren und so, je nach Aufstellungort, gut 50-70€ pro Jahr sparen. Bei weiter steigene Stromkosten entsprechend mehr.
Das ist zwar die kleinste Basis, aber sehr effektiv. Jeder Hasuahlt hat ein "Grundrauschen" von 100-200Watt an Strombezug. So eine 300Watt Self-PV deckt diesen Bezug über Tag fast komplett ab.
Für die PC Gamer bedeutet das, am Tage quasi CO2 Neutral zocken! 

Zu deinen Haus und den Punkten 1-7:
1. Dachflächen müssen nicht ideal sein, selbst Nordausrichtungen können die Energiekosten senken. Zusätzlich sollte man prüfen ob sich die Fassadenwand für eine PV Installation eignen. Gilt auch für Grundstückabgrenzungen wie ein Zaun. Senkrechte PV Montage haben im Winder erheblich Vorteile durch die tiefer stehende Sonne als auch, dass kaum Schnee die Module bedeckt.
2. Wenn das Dach marode ist, dann steht eine Sanierung eh kurz bevor. Dieses mit einer zusätzlichen Isolierung und einer PV Installation zu kombnieren spart Installations-Kosten.
3. Neue Fenster müssen nicht unbedingt teuer sein und sollte bei Sanierungen immer in Erwägung gezogen werden. Fassadendämmung bringt Energetisch nicht so viel, darauf lieber verzichten wenn das Budget klein ist.
4. Die meisten Wärmeverluste entstehen durch undichte Fenster und schlechte Dachisolierung.
5. Ölheizung ist der höchste Kostenfaktor und wird weiter steigen. Hier unbedingt einen Wechsel anstreben.
6. Ebenso, raus damit. Anlagen die Geld kosten, sorgen für die 0 am Monatsende.
7. Ohne Investition zahlt ihr euch dumm und dusselig. Geld was jeden Monat andere bekommen! Warum dieses Geld nicht in eine Sanierung investieren und somit im Haus "halten"?

Sanierungsmöglichkeiten:
- Fenster neu.
- Heizung neu, Wärmepumpe (?) mit Flächenheizung oder Niedrigenergie Heizkörper (können auch größere Heizkörper sein die nachgerüstet werden = deutlich billiger)
- Dach Instandsetzen oder neu.
- bessere Dachisolierung.
- PV Anlage inkl. Sektorenkopplung (Mobilität, Heizung)


Finanzierung:
Die BAFA fördert den Wechsel von Öl-Heizung auf z.B. eine Wärmepumpenheizung mit max. 55% vom Gesamtaufwand.
Ein benötigter Kredit deckt im Bestenfall nur 45% der Investitionsumme. Mit geschickter Planung und Umsetzung lassen sich die Kosten einer PV Anlage dadurch noch erheblich absenken. (PV selber wird NICHT gefördert).
Zinsen sind zurzeit sehr niedrig, die Kosten für die Abtragung des Kredites liegt sehr wahrscheinlich unterhalb der monatlichen Heiz und Stromkosten die im Falle der Sanierung fast wegfallen.

Nochmals:
Nur mit einer PV Anlage lassen die Kosten für den Energiebdarf senken und auch einen Gewinn erwirtschaften wenn die Anlage bezahlt ist. Eine neue - womöglich sparsamere Öl-Heizung bringt keinerlei Ersparnis sondern erzeugt weiterhin erhebliche Kosten.

*Wer Beratung ohne Abzocke wünscht, sich informieren möchte oder sogar zu seinen Projekt eine kostenlose und professionelle Planung wünscht, der wendet sich hier hin:*
Alles um PV: https://www.photovoltaikforum.com/
Alles über Sanierung und Heizung: - https://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/30/Waermepumpen

*Wichtig!*
Steht die Planung wie in den Foren vorgeschlagen, dann genauso verfahren! Nicht anderes von den Installateuren oder Firmen aufschwatzen lassen, besonders beim Thema WP wird hier zuviel Blödsinn verbaut was nicht nur zusätzliche Kosten verursacht sondern oft auch gar nicht funktioniert.
Zusätzliche Kosten vermeiden gilt auch bei den KwF Krediten. Bei Haussanierungen sorgen zusätzliche Bedingungen bei der Kreditvergabe für erhebliche Mehrkosten. Finger weg davon!



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## latiose88 (26. Februar 2022)

Oh wusste nicht das man Solar auch am Zaun und so hängen kann.Blos blöd das dahinter die Bäume sind,also ist dort dauerschatten zu erwarten.Es sei denn Waagrecht geht ebenso.Weil da scheint meist wirklich die Sonne hin.Aber dann würde man an die ganzen Kabel drüber Stolpern und beim Rasenmähen würde man wohl die Kabel beschädigen.
Es sei denn man Kräbt die ein,dann ginge es ebenso. Und es erzeugt also sselbst 180 Grad gegen der Sonne noch imemr Strom,aber dann halt nicht mehr so viel.Alleine der Kosten -Nutzen Faktor spielt doch ne Rolle.Es sind schlißlich hohe kosten mit weniger Ertrag als bei den meisten wo ein Ideales verhältnis haben.Klar könnte man auch sagen,kauf halt nach und nach,aber ist halt auch nicht so optimal jedes mal aufs neue hoch zusteigen um es zu erweitern.

Achso das mit der Ölheizung,das funktioniert nicht,der Raum ist nicht für Pellits gegeignet.Alternative der Raum mit den 3000l insgesammt an Tank.Aber was kann man da schon großartig rein tuen.Das Öl dient für Warmwasser und zum heizen der Heizkörper.Haben also keine Fußboden Heizung.Und das mit dem Dach sowie Fenster ist eh Geplant. Ob alles für dieses oder nächstes Jahr klappen wird,ich hoffe es.Denn im WInter oben Kalt und im Sommer super Heiß ist halt echt nicht so Optimal wie ich finde.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Oh wusste nicht das man Solar auch am Zaun und so hängen kann.Blos blöd das dahinter die Bäume sind,also ist dort dauerschatten zu erwarten.Es sei denn Waagrecht geht ebenso.Weil da scheint meist wirklich die Sonne hin.Aber dann würde man an die ganzen Kabel drüber Stolpern und beim Rasenmähen würde man wohl die Kabel beschädigen.
> Es sei denn man Kräbt die ein,dann ginge es ebenso. Und es erzeugt also sselbst 180 Grad gegen der Sonne noch imemr Strom,aber dann halt nicht mehr so viel.Alleine der Kosten -Nutzen Faktor spielt doch ne Rolle.Es sind schlißlich hohe kosten mit weniger Ertrag als bei den meisten wo ein Ideales verhältnis haben.Klar könnte man auch sagen,kauf halt nach und nach,aber ist halt auch nicht so optimal jedes mal aufs neue hoch zusteigen um es zu erweitern.



???
Ist doch klar das ein PV Module im Keller, im Dunkeln nichts bringt. 

Ich kenne dein Haus nicht, habe nur Lösungsvorschläge gemacht. Ob du Lösungsorientierst handelst ist deine Sache. Man kann natürlich so weitermachen und immer sagen: _Geht nicht, klappt nicht bla bla bla. _Nur um dann rumzunörgeln das alles teuer wird und die Politik ist doof usw...


Werde tätig, sonst steht da bald keine 0 am Ende des Monats sondern irgendwas mit ein - als Vorzeichen davor.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## latiose88 (26. Februar 2022)

Ach du meinst weil alles immer teuer wird und weil jetzt schon kein Geld mehr übrig bleibt wird es so oder so mal ein minus davor stehen.Das es unvermeidbar ist,das wolltest du mir damit sagen nicht wahr?

Und im Keller habe ich auch nichts geschrieben gehabt.Damit meinte ich wenn was vom Keller schrieb denn irgendwo muss ja die Energie gespeichert werden.Weil sonst kann das Haus ja nicht wärmer werden zum heizen und auch das Wasser nicht wärmer werden.Ich weis auch das es ein Warmwasser Solar gibt und auch zum heizen undn icht nur um Strom zu produzieren.Da gibt es halt mehrer Sachen.
Da wir ja im Landlichen Gebiet wohnen ist es durch den Bach immer im Winter etwas Nebelig.Darum auch öfters keine Möglichkeit um Wärme zu produzieren.Tya ist ne blöde Ausgangslage wie ich finde.Schade das man mit Nebel nichts erzeugen kann,das wäre es doch.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst weil alles immer teuer wird und weil jetzt schon kein Geld mehr übrig bleibt wird es so oder so mal ein minus davor stehen.Das es unvermeidbar ist,das wolltest du mir damit sagen nicht wahr?
> 
> Und im Keller habe ich auch nichts geschrieben gehabt.Damit meinte ich wenn was vom Keller schrieb denn irgendwo muss ja die Energie gespeichert werden.Weil sonst kann das Haus ja nicht wärmer werden zum heizen und auch das Wasser nicht wärmer werden.Ich weis auch das es ein Warmwasser Solar gibt und auch zum heizen undn icht nur um Strom zu produzieren.Da gibt es halt mehrer Sachen.
> Da wir ja im Landlichen Gebiet wohnen ist es durch den Bach immer im Winter etwas Nebelig.Darum auch öfters keine Möglichkeit um Wärme zu produzieren.Tya ist ne blöde Ausgangslage wie ich finde.Schade das man mit Nebel nichts erzeugen kann,das wäre es doch.




ich finde du hast eine Super-Ausgangslage. Es liegt an Dir was du da raus machst.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist selbst wenn man all das mitmacht reichts hinten und vorne halt nicht aus. Ich knipse mal aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster die saarländische Nachbarschafts-Skyline. Wir haben alles was das grüne Herz begehrt in ziemlich hoher Ausbaustufe. Jedes zweite Haus hat PV, Windräder wohin man sieht, Neubauten sind Passivhäuser, die meisten Gebäude heizen mit Wärmepumpen. All das ist die letzten rund 10 Jahre hier entstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gähn.









						Neue Studie: Deutschland hat genug Fläche für 100 Prozent Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien
					

Eine Analyse des WWF geht davon aus, dass für die Energiewende maximal 2,5 Prozent der Landesfläche benötigt werden. Bei höherem Photovoltaik-Anteil im Strommix sind es nur zwei Prozent. Der Naturschutz leidet unter dem Ausbau nicht.




					www.pv-magazine.de
				




Und ich kann dir noch zig Studien nennen.

Der Thread hier ist mal wieder das Idealbeispiel dafür, warum ausgebildete Ingenieure, Elektriker und whatever die Energiewende gestalten sollten, welche sich hauptberuflich damit beschäftigen und sich nicht durch 2 YT-Video und persönliche Einschätzungen weiterbilden und Bürgerentscheide zu vermeiden sind


stolpi schrieb:


> *Wenn am Monatsende nur eine "0" überbleibt dann heißt es handeln.*
> _Entweder knüppeln bis der Arzt kommt oder die Lebensunterhaltskosten reduzieren! Denn es kommt eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf den Verdienst an, sondern eher wie hohe Ausgaben man hat._
> 
> Und hier wären wir auch beim Thema Energiekosten.
> ...



Ich hab nur Nordausrichtung PV gelesen und hatte genug. Überlass doch bitte sowas den Profis und verbreite hier keinen Bullshit. Selbst gut installierte Kleinanlagen ~10 kW mit 40 % Eigenverbrauch und EEG-Vergütung haben Ammortisationszeiten von ~13 Jahren. Wie das ganze mit Nord- bzw einer orthogonalen Ausrichtung aussieht, kann man sich leicht denken. Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

Was genau hat eine Studie über Landfläche mit ausgebauten Dachflächen zu tun? 
Natürlich reichen die Landflächen aus, das hab ich nie bestritten. Es geht nur darum dass die privaten Dachflächen der Leute die das freiwillig ausbauen wollen aktuell und auch in näherer Zukunft nicht reichen. Vielleicht solltest du Posts erst lesen und verstehen was die Intention des Autors ist (der in meinem Falle sogar selbst einer der genannten "ausgebildeten Ingenieure" ist) und dabei weniger gähnen.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot, die KfW hab ich auch schon des Öfteren belammert, zuletzt fürn neues einbruchhemmendes Garagentor. Da gab's immerhin 10%. Die explizit nicht zu nutzen für PV war mir auch nicht klar.
> 
> Wenn ich da bzgl. PV usw. wirklich was machen will müssen sich das sowieso Leute vor Ort ansehen kommen - das wird aber dieses und vermutlich auch nächstes Jahr nicht passieren da mein Budget schon wegen anderer Dinge draufgeht (ich muss meine alte Karre ersetzen bzw warte seit nen Jahr auf'n bestellten Golf und dieses Jahr ist unsere Sparquote kaum vorhanden weil meine Frau erst 2023 wieder arbeiten geht bzw dieses Jahr noch auf unsere Tochter aufpasst). 2024 ist dann wieder etwas Luft aufm Konto wenn sonst alles gut läuft.
> 
> ...aber das ist hier alles OT, ich Frage ggf. per PN nach Details sollte was konkreter werden.




Eigentlich schreit dein Haus nach Sektorenkopplung 
Jeder der sich ein neues KFZ bestellt hat, hat sich das hoffentlich gut überlegt. Wenn die Verkehrswende richtig Fahrt aufnimmt (und die Hersteller wieder liefern können)...dann verlieren sehr viele Verbrenner sehr schnell an Wert....

Jetzt hoffen wir aber erst einmal, dass dort drüben im Osten die Menschen wieder zu Frieden finden. Ganz gruselig gerade... 


Sry für OT

Die Energiepreise werden weiter steigen und damit auch die Inflation. Den Wegfall der EEG Umlage werden wir Bürger gar nicht merken.
Die nächsten Monate/Jahre werden hart werden, gerade für Einkommenschwache Haushalte.  



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Jeder der sich ein neues KFZ bestellt hat, hat sich das hoffentlich gut überlegt. Wenn die Verkehrswende richtig Fahrt aufnimmt (und die Hersteller wieder liefern können)...dann verlieren sehr viele Verbrenner sehr schnell an Wert....


Stimmt. Meine Strategie was Autos angeht ist aber sowieso sie so lange zu fahren bis der Restwert Makulatur ist. Das einzige was mich da treffen würde ist wenns so schnell gehen sollte das es schlichtweg kein Benzin mehr in vernünftiger Art und Weise gibt bevor das Auto durch ist... vor mindetstens 2030 sehe ich das mal eher nicht kommen. Das hier wird aber auf jeden Fall der letzte Verbrenner sein. Ich hatte auch ein e-Auto erwogen aber aktuell waren die Angtebote noch zu schlecht und vor allem viel zu teuer. Das wird aber ja mittelfristig besser.



stolpi schrieb:


> Die Energiepreise werden weiter steigen und damit auch die Inflation. Den Wegfall der EEG Umlage werden wir Bürger gar nicht merken.


So isses leider. Das wird für viele sehr hart werden. Wenn ich meine ganzen Energiekosten im Monat überschlage (Strom, Öl, Benzin) sind das grob gerundete 400€ - Preisstand 2021. Das könnte sich im Extremfall nahezu verdoppeln, es werden aber mindestens 100-200€ mehr sein 2022 pro Monat. Persönlich kann ich 200€ mehr stemmen aber dabei bleibts ja nicht, Nahrung usw. wird ja ebenfalls teurer und wenns dann mal Richtung 400-500€ mehr im Monat geht wirds für mich durchaus eng und ich vermute bei sehr vielen anderen Personen da draußen ist da die Grenze zum Minusvorzeichen schon lange gefallen.


----------



## stolpi (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Meine Strategie was Autos angeht ist aber sowieso sie so lange zu fahren bis der Restwert Makulatur ist. Das einzige was mich da treffen würde ist wenns so schnell gehen sollte das es schlichtweg kein Benzin mehr in vernünftiger Art und Weise gibt bevor das Auto durch ist... vor mindetstens 2030 sehe ich das mal eher nicht kommen. Das hier wird aber auf jeden Fall der letzte Verbrenner sein. Ich hatte auch ein e-Auto erwogen aber aktuell waren die Angtebote noch zu schlecht und vor allem viel zu teuer. Das wird aber ja mittelfristig besser.
> 
> 
> So isses leider. Das wird für viele sehr hart werden. Wenn ich meine ganzen Energiekosten im Monat überschlage (Strom, Öl, Benzin) sind das grob gerundete 400€ - Preisstand 2021. Das könnte sich im Extremfall nahezu verdoppeln, es werden aber mindestens 100-200€ mehr sein 2022 pro Monat. Persönlich kann ich 200€ mehr stemmen aber dabei bleibts ja nicht, Nahrung usw. wird ja ebenfalls teurer und wenns dann mal Richtung 400-500€ mehr im Monat geht wirds für mich durchaus eng und ich vermute bei sehr vielen anderen Personen da draußen ist da die Grenze zum Minusvorzeichen schon lange gefallen.




Jepp...wir haben uns vor über zwei Jahren dazu entschieden elektrisch zu fahren (kein Tesla, dafür reichte das Geld nicht) und haben über 52k km abgespult mit der Kiste.
Ladekosten bisher ~800€
Es läuft mir vor Freude immer warm das Bein runter  wenn ich über meinen eigenen PV-Strom bei Sonnenschein quasi für lau das Auto laden kann.
Dazu kommen die Erleichterungen vom FA...Pendlerpauschale genannt. Im Prinzip zahlt das FA mein Auto ab.  Seit einen 3/4 Jahr fahre ich zusätzlich einen Twingo Electric...die Kiste mit der kürzestes Reichweite im Markt...aber absolut geil, Reichweitenangst kenne ich auch damit nicht. Derzeit auch über 9000 km auf den Tacho.

Wir haben konsequent dran gearbeitet unsere Lebensunterhaltskosten zu reduzieren und Mobilität ist ein richtiger Geldfresser.
E-Mobiltät war neben der PV Anlage die beste Entscheidung bisher gewesen. Wir hatten sonst im Monat locker 200€ und mehr an der Tanke abgedrückt. Ist alles vorbei, erst war es ungewohnt aber nun? Wir kennen noch nichtmal die aktuellen Spritpreise, man achtet nicht mehr drauf. 




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Jepp...wir haben uns vor über zwei Jahren dazu entschieden elektrisch zu fahren (kein Tesla, dafür reichte das Geld nicht) und haben über 52k km abgespult mit der Kiste.
> Ladekosten bisher ~800€
> Es läuft mir vor Freude immer warm das Bein runter  wenn ich über meinen eigenen PV-Strom bei Sonnenschein quasi für lau das Auto laden kann.
> Dazu kommen die Erleichterungen vom FA...Pendlerpauschale genannt. Im Prinzip zahlt das FA mein Auto ab.  Seit einen 3/4 Jahr fahre ich zusätzlich einen Twingo Electric...die Kiste mit der kürzestes Reichweite im Markt...aber absolut geil, Reichweitenangst kenne ich auch damit nicht. Derzeit auch über 9000 km auf den Tacho.
> ...




Schön für dich .

Und was machen Menschen die weder eine eigne PV haben , noch eine Ladestation am Mietshaus , und selbst wenn wo soll die Menge an Strom für nur für die ca. 20 Millionen !! Berufspendler herkommen ?!









						Pendlerstatistik
					

2020 pendelten 19,6 Millionen deutsche Arbeitnehmer




					www.adac.de
				




Und bei den 20 Millionen sind die Fahrzeuge die für die Arbeit benötigt ( zb. Handwerker und Lieferfahrzeuge , Taxi,s , Lkw,s usw....) werden noch gar nicht berücksichtigt !!

Unsere Weltfremde Altparteien Regierung hat es in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht mal geschafft die schon vorhandene Infrastruktur einfach nur in Ordnung zu halten , geschweige den Auszubauen !!

Bestes Beispiel das Netz um nur eines von vielen zu nennen


----------



## seahawk (27. Februar 2022)

Dann müssen die Leute halt nicht mit dem Auto pendeln, sondern mit dem Bike oder der Bahn. Das Auto wird sowieso für 85% der Bevölkerung 2030 nicht bezahlbar sein.


----------



## latiose88 (27. Februar 2022)

ja ich kann mir jetzt schon kein auto mehr leisten,besser wird es ja nicht mehr.Das wusste ich schon. Ich plane sogar nur ein e roller zu kaufen.Eilt bei mir nicht weil nen Führerschein brauche ich ja eh erst noch.
Denn ein Auto ist anstrengender für mich.Ich brauche es auch nur um zum Bahnhof zu kommen.Weite Strecken will ich nur mit der Bahn fahren.Das ist halt dann so.
Sollen halt die das nötige Geld haben sich ein Auto halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Leute halt nicht mit dem Auto pendeln, sondern mit dem Bike


Ja, ist auch gut für die Gesundheit hab ich gehört jeden Tag >100km Fahrrad zu fahren


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Leute halt nicht mit dem Auto pendeln, sondern mit dem Bike oder der Bahn. Das Auto wird sowieso für 85% der Bevölkerung 2030 nicht bezahlbar sein.




Ok dann wirst du in Deutschland im bsw. Krankenhaus eben nicht Versorgt , weil sich 85% der dort beschäftigten kein Auto leisten können 

Bestes Deutschland aller Zeiten


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was genau hat eine Studie über Landfläche mit ausgebauten Dachflächen zu tun?
> Natürlich reichen die Landflächen aus, das hab ich nie bestritten. Es geht nur darum dass die privaten Dachflächen der Leute die das freiwillig ausbauen wollen aktuell und auch in näherer Zukunft nicht reichen. Vielleicht solltest du Posts erst lesen und verstehen was die Intention des Autors ist (der in meinem Falle sogar selbst einer der genannten "ausgebildeten Ingenieure" ist) und dabei weniger gähnen.


Gut, dann hab ich es missinterpretiert, sry. Die Studie beinhaltet auch die Dachflächen, bzw es gibt sogar Studien die besagen, dass die reinen Dachflächen schon für eine Versorgung reichen.

Klar reichen die Flächen nicht. Man muss sich damit beschäftigen, was investieren, Steuererklärung wird erschwert, etc. Das beste Modell dafür ist wohl einfach die Verpachtung des Daches und fertig


----------



## seahawk (27. Februar 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ok dann wirst du in Deutschland im bsw. Krankenhaus eben nicht Versorgt , weil sich 85% der dort beschäftigten kein Auto leisten können
> 
> Bestes Deutschland aller Zeiten


Komisch, dass Länder mit viel weniger Autos auch funktionierende staatliche Infrastruktur haben.


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Länder mit viel weniger Autos auch funktionierende staatliche Infrastruktur haben.




Die da wären ?

Vergleichbar mit Deutschland ?

Dann klär uns mal auf ! 

Wir sind schon sehr gespannt auf deine Faktenbasierte Erklärung .


----------



## seahawk (27. Februar 2022)

Deutschland 1960.


----------



## stolpi (27. Februar 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Schön für dich .
> 
> Und was machen Menschen die weder eine eigne PV haben , noch eine Ladestation am Mietshaus , und selbst wenn wo soll die Menge an Strom für nur für die ca. 20 Millionen !! Berufspendler herkommen ?!
> 
> ...



Irgendwo ne Steckdose werden die meisten schon hinbekommen (bis auf die Laternenparker), rechtlich gibt es ja auch schon entsprechende Vorgaben. Vermieter können das z.B. nicht mehr so einfach verwehren (gilt auch für Mini PV auf den Balkon).
Auch braucht kaum einer eine Wallbox, die Stehzeuge stehen nur rum, Nachst zumeist immer. Per Schuko sind dann in den Nachtstunden der tägliche Pendelverkehr locker wieder nachgeladen. Der Durchnittspendler liegt bei 40-60km am Tag.
Früher oder später wird es auch Standard sein das man bei seinen Arbeitgeber laden kann.

Und wenn du mit 20 Millionen E-Fahrzeugen rechnest, dann rechne auch mit 20 Millionen weniger Verbrenner. Und dann guckst du mal wieviel Strom alleine damit gespart wird...und schnell wirst du feststellen, dass wir gar kein "Stromproblem" haben. Wir haben zwar ein Problem mit den Kohle und Atomkraftwerken weil sie zur Regelung nichst taugen aber ein Strommangel werden wir nicht haben, erst recht wenn EE massiv ausgebaut werden. Die 20 Millionen E-Fahrzeugen werden ja nicht über Nacht getauscht. 
Kannst auch gleich mal nachsehen wieviel Strom wir exportiert haben... na, fällt dir was auf?  


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## stolpi (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Meine Strategie was Autos angeht ist aber sowieso sie so lange zu fahren bis der Restwert Makulatur ist. Das einzige was mich da treffen würde ist wenns so schnell gehen sollte das es schlichtweg kein Benzin mehr in vernünftiger Art und Weise gibt bevor das Auto durch ist... vor mindetstens 2030 sehe ich das mal eher nicht kommen. Das hier wird aber auf jeden Fall der letzte Verbrenner sein. Ich hatte auch ein e-Auto erwogen aber aktuell waren die Angtebote noch zu schlecht und vor allem viel zu teuer. Das wird aber ja mittelfristig besser.
> ...




Nochmal nachhaken... 

Gerade wenn man einen neuen Verbrenner für langfristig plant ist es Wirtschaftlich gesehen völliger Wahnsinn. Man muss nur mal alleine die Spritkosten über die km-Leistung hochrechnen wieviel tausende Euros dafür drauf gehen.

Ich kann nur nochmal appelieren sich das sehr gut zu überlegen ob sich das wirklich rechnet und nötig tut.
Auto fahren ist und bleibt ein Luxusgut, ohne Frage. Aber man kann es optimieren und die Kosten gering halten.
Und auch hier ist der Schlüssel die eigene PV auf den Dach (wer die Möglichkeit dazu hat), sonst auch mal in der Mitergemeinschaft rumfragen und mit den Vermieter sprechen (Mieterstrom etc.).

Auch hilfreich bei der E-Auto-Planung , die Lademöglichkeiten vor Ort und auf Strecke:




__





						Stromtankstellen Verzeichnis | GoingElectric.de
					

Verzeichnis der Ladesäulen zum Laden von Elektroautos in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und Europa



					www.goingelectric.de
				





Verfügbarkeiten sind zurzeit generell schlecht (außer bei Tesla), aber die Renault ZOE als auch Corsa Electric, Kona usw. gibt es rel. kurzfristig.

Ansonsten nochmal, es geht auch um den CO2 Fussabdruck zu reduzieren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL86z2DB-s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal alleine die Spritkosten über die km-Leistung hochrechnen wieviel tausende Euros dafür drauf gehen.
> 
> Ich kann nur nochmal appelieren sich das sehr gut zu überlegen ob sich das wirklich rechnet und nötig tut.


Bei Spritpreisen von 2€ der Liter sinds bei mir rund 80€ im Monat momentan (ich fahre nicht allzu viel).
Dass das sich rechnet ist fragwürdig und dass es nötig ist ist mit einem ganz klaren nein zu beantworten - vor allem da ich einen 270PS-Verbrenner durch einen 300PS-Verbrenner ersetze. Mir ist völlig bewusst dass ich das nicht brauche und dass das wirtschaftlich unsinnig ist. Das ist der so ziemlich einzige Teil meines Lebens wo ich mit höheren Geldbeträgen "sinnlos konsumiere".

Man muss aber auch sehen dass es bisher wirtschaftlich nicht mal teuer war. Ich hab meinen aktuellen Wagen vor rund 10 Jahren neu gekauft für 22300€ (effektiv sogar noch 2K weniger weil der Händler meine alte Gurke angekauft hatte). Aktuell bietet mir der Markt über 10K Ankaufspreis dafür (weil der Markt ausgetrocknet ist, Anfang 21 warens noch 6K^^). Rein auf die Anschaffung gerechnet habe ich also für 1000€ im Jahr Realverlust ein 270PS-Auto gefahren. Selbst mit Wartung/Verschleiß/Betriebsmitel/Sprit/Vericherung/... (also TotalCostofOwnership) komme ich auf etwa 200€ pro Monat. Klar, mit einer wirtschaftlich optimalen Minimallösung gehts auch mit 100€, aber an der Stelle sind mir die 100€ monatliche Ausgaben für Konsum/Spaß es einfach wert.


----------



## latiose88 (28. Februar 2022)

also für viel fahrer mag sich ja vielleicht Elektro Autos lohnen.Wobei ja wegen der Batterie die Umwelt nicht wirklich entlastet wird. Da ja Strom auch Teurer wird. Im moment kommt meine Mutter auf 206 € wo pro Monat an Spritkosten zu kommt.Ob sich da Elektroauto lohnen würde bei 0,31 cent pro Kilowatt an Strom ich weis ja nicht.
Auch wenn wir nicht viel fahren,dennoch kommt irgendwie viel zusammen,warum auch immer. Da machen halt die 4x6 kmx5 unter der Wocher weil mich zum Bahnhof fahren,dann nach Hause,dann nach der Arbeit mich holen und dann wieder nach Hause sich wirklich läppert.Dann noch mal zum Einkaufen,zur Post oder zum Restaurran Essen holen und schwups ist wenn man schaut schon der Tank leer.Man braucht also nicht sonderlich große Strecken fahren um den Tank leer zu kriegen.
Nun ja das ist nicht ohne.Bei 2 € wird es wohl noch schlimmer werden.Meine Mutter hat noch für 1.72 getankt gehabt letzte Woche.Nun kostet er schon 1.82€ der Liter.Ich wusste es das Ukraine Krise den Sprit nach oben steigen lässt.Naja irgendwann muss ich dann doch mal mit dem Fahrrad fahren weil wir es nicht mehr den Unterhalt zahlen können.So ist das halt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Ob sich da Elektroauto lohnen würde bei 0,31 cent pro Kilowatt an Strom ich weis ja nicht.


Das Elektroauto lohnt sich dann, wenn du für den normalen Strompreis laden kannst. -wenn du nicht zu Hause laden kannst, weil du zur Miete wohnst und keine Box anbauen kannst, lohnt sich das schlicht nicht. Da ist ein Diesel dann besser.


----------



## latiose88 (28. Februar 2022)

ja könnte ich machen,allerdings habe ich ausgerechnet noch ist der benziner günstiger als das Elektroauto.
Wenn man 8€ auf 100 km gegen 12 € auf 100 km kommt,dann braucht das elektroauto mehr als der Benziner.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> ja könnte ich machen,allerdings habe ich ausgerechnet noch ist der benziner günstiger als das Elektroauto.
> Wenn man 8€ auf 100 km gegen 12 € auf 100 km kommt,dann braucht das elektroauto mehr als der Benziner.


Reine Benzinkosten sind nicht perfekt.
Denk daran, dass du beim Benziner Öl wechseln musst, Zündkerzen, Steuern, usw. Das alles fällt beim Elektroauto weg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass du beim Benziner Öl wechseln musst, Zündkerzen, Steuern, usw. Das alles fällt beim Elektroauto weg.


Stimmt schon, der Kostenfaktor ist aber auch wirklich klein.
Zündkerzen alle 60.000 kostet keine 100€, Ölwechsel alle 30.000 oder 2 Jahre ebenfalls nicht (wenn man das Öl selbst kauft), Steuern zahle ich 200 im Jahr mit nem übermotorisierten Wagen. Die Kosten spielen eigentlich nur ne ziemlich untergeordnete Rolle gegenüber den reinen Betriebskosten von Benzin/Diesel gegenüber Strom (wo das e-Auto natürlich klar besser ist, insbesondere bei aktuellen und kommenden Spritpreisen und vor allem wenn man daheim für 30 cent laden kann).


----------



## stolpi (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...vor allem da ich einen 270PS-Verbrenner durch einen *300PS-Verbrenner *ersetze. ....




Du solltest undbedingt mal einen Elektro fahren.... 



Hatte ich nicht schon erwähnt was ich für Ladekosten hatte für über 52000 km? 
Für öffentliche Ladesäulen gibt es u.a. auch Flatrate Angebote....








						JUCR APP - Entdecke die Ladefreiheit ab 29,99€ im Monat
					

Lade wo und wann Du willst, innerhalb Europas mit der JUCR App ab 29,99€ im Monat. Jederzeit erweiterbar mit Optionen und Add-ons für ein sorgloses Ladeerlebnis an bis zu 250.000 Ladepunkten.




					www.jucr.de
				




Nur mal als Info. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Du solltest undbedingt mal einen Elektro fahren....


Ich bin mir dessen durchaus bewusst, man kann sich in der Umgebung seit Jahren für kleines Geld nen P85D leihen.
Nur sind Elektroautos dieser Klasse weit außerhalb meines Budgets und solche ID3s und Konas und wie sie alle heißen sind zwar nicht langsam (und haben selbstverständlich die Elektrotypischen Vorteile in Reaktionszeit beispielsweise) aber da ist dann doch noch eine gute Portion dazwischen.
Und auch wenns für manche völlig unverständlich sein mag (was ich verstehe und akzeptiere^^): Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die noch gerne von Hand im Getriebe herumrühren und denen mancher Komfort sogar eher hinderlich ist. 



stolpi schrieb:


> Für öffentliche Ladesäulen gibt es u.a. auch Flatrate Angebote....


Bestimmt - wenn dun Landei bist wie ich ist der begrenzende Faktor aber eher, dass es in 30km Umkreis gefühlte 3 Ladesäulen gibt die immer besetzt sind. 
WENN Elektro dann daheim über Nacht laden. Hier gibts aktuell noch keine sinnvolle Alternative dazu. Wenn die aktuelle Ausbaugeschwindigkeit beibehalten wird dauerts auch noch ein paar Jahre bis sich das geändert hat (in meiner Gemeinde hat sich die Zahl der Ladesäulen seit 2020 von zwei auf grandiose vier erhöht... für 17.000 Einwohner  ).


----------



## latiose88 (28. Februar 2022)

naja der nachteil Elektro Autos sind noch immer teuer bei der Anschaffung gegenüber den Benzinern.Zudem wenn die Stromrechnung immer höher wird,die muss man zahlen .Wird also immer höher die Stromrechnung. Zudem wenn man mal irgendwo stehen bleibt,wer kann beim tanken helfen beim Strom.Wenn man sich verschätzt hat.Zudem sehe ich immer wieder brennende Elektro Autos. Wie gut kann man das Feuer löschen wenn es Explodiert.Beim Unfall wohl auch nicht so prikelnd. Zudem hört man Elektroautos kaum.Also kann man auch leicht wen über den haufen Fahren,weil die Fußgänger es nicht hören. Mal sehen welche Nachteile man sonst noch so hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Zudem sehe ich immer wieder brennende Elektro Autos.


Ich hab noch nie eins gesehen.


----------



## latiose88 (28. Februar 2022)

weil sie schon beim testen in flammen aufgegangen sind.So sieht man es bei VIdeos. Aber ich schrieb was da noch so für nachteile es haben wird.


----------



## stolpi (22. März 2022)

Auch wenn hier vieles sehr "grün" gezeigt wird...aber das ist der Weg, unser Weg in die Zukunft.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbptagm2JnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------

